# Di-Methox 12.5% prevention dosage please???



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

I am getting ready to begin the 5 day prevention course of Di-Methox for my kids. I have a bottle of the 12.5% and the instructions for dosing goats is rubbed off. As I remember, you don't dilute it but give it straight to them. Is that right? How much do I use? Remember, I have the 12.5% and NOT the 40%. Thanks so much!!


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

From the fiasco farms site (I was just there yesterday, lol)

Goat dose: 
Concentrated Solution 12.5% - Straight from the bottle; do not mix with water. Administer/Drench directly into mouth (do not dilute) 
Soluble Powder mixed as follows: dissolve one package (107 grams) in three cups of water. Keep refrigerated. Administer/Drench directly into mouth 
Give Orally - Administer straight (no need to mix with any other liquids) into the mouth using a syringe (remove the needle). Do not just add it to the kid's water because you will not know if he receives the correct dose. Do not add it to his milk because the milk effects the potency of the drug. 

Five day treatment- you must treat the full five days. 
Day one: 1 ml per 5 pounds- given orally. 
Days 2-5: 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally 
Coccidia prevention treatment: 
Treat kids at three and six weeks of age. 
Try to make sure that the kids don't poop, pee or walk in their food and water (virtually impossible). 
Notes: 
Albon is a broad spectrum antibacterial. It is also used to treat shipping fever, bacterial pneumonia, footrot & diphtheria. 
This works the best for us in the treatment and prevention of Coccidiosis. 
5 packets soluble powder (107 gm) are equivalent to one gallon of Concentrated Drinking Water 12.5% solution 

( http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm ) you may need to scroll down.

hth.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A bit of sugar mixed in will help keep them from gagging and fighting you as hard.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

OK, so I went home and looked at the bottle as I was using it last night. This is the bottle I got from my vet, it said Albon, 12.5% and the directions were for 1cc/50lbs forst day then 1cc/100lbs next 4 days. No wonder it didn't work, stupid stupid vets!!!!

But since I see the huge difference, I wonder what others use for a dosage?? 
Thx.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

So, I have been looking for what info I can find on cocci treatment. 
I like this one on OCR:
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/coccidiosis06.html
"This writer prefers to use the DiMethox 12.5% solution; it is a generic of Albon and much less expensive. Although Di-Methox 12.5% comes in both liquid and powder, the liquid is easier to dose properly. To treat a herd that is already infected with coccidia, administer three to five cc's of undiluted liquid Di-Methox 12.5% orally to each kid daily for five consecutive days. For adults, dose at eight to ten cc's in the same manner. Di-Methox 12.5% can also be added to drinking water; follow package directions. Limit access to the water source being medicated. Automatic waterers must be turned off to maintain correct dosage strength. Do not fail to individually orally dose each goat, even if the herd's water supply is also being medicated. Preventative dosage is usually one-half the curative dose; read product labels."
"At the completion of every five-day antibiotic treatment, repopulate the goat's gut with live bacteria by dosing with an oral probiotic. "

Here is a parasite primer, see also links in page. too band it does not show actual dose/pound.
http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/worms.html

I am sure there is lots more out there, maybe someone could put it all into one sticky?


----------



## Goatman7 (8 mo ago)

the Di-Methox kills the good bacteria in their Guts and digestive tract. for this reason you must follow up with probiotic drench for the proper digestion to take place after giving Di-Methox treatment. I only use Di-Methox to treat existing scours for that reason. if you want to prevent scours you can feed Purina Meat Maker medicated feed with" DQ" or Monensin and the goats digestive system is not nuked. "Dr of School of Hard Knocks"


----------

